# meine sig geht nicht



## papastone (20. Mai 2009)

hallo,

ich habe in meine sig meinen namen eingetragen. aber die wird nicht angezeigt. was mach ich jetzt?

mfg
arne


----------



## Annett (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: meine sig geht nicht*

Hallo Arne,

also ich sehe sie.....


----------



## papastone (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: meine sig geht nicht*

jo geht jetzt.
sry.


----------

